# Alioli sauce recipe



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys, 
Here's a spanish/mediterranean dip recipe. It is an awesome dip, but beware, it's nothing for weak stomachs.... It's pretty darn hard to digest. I myself get some heartburn after it, but every now and then i'll eat some anyways. It's great for meat and fish. 

Take a bunch of garlic, like 6 pieces, and mush them up in the mortar together with some salt and olive oil. The oil will absorb the flavors, that way you can pass the oil thru a strainer (it'll make it somewhat easier to digest without the garlic chunks). 
Take a seperate bowl and put an egg yolk in it and beat it till it's nicely homogenic and creamy, then SLOWLY, and by slowly I mean drop by drop, add the olive oil with the garlic flavor while whisking it all. It should become nice and creamy and yellowish colored. If it separates, then you added the oil too quickly and you might as well just throw it away.
Here's a link from youtube:





Hope you guys like it, enjoy!


----------

